# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  دموع احزان العمر

## احزان العمر

*احزان العمر*

 


_دموع الحب الصادق
_
_الشمعة تحترق مرة واحدة .. لكي يرى الناس .. أما أنا فأحترق ألف مرة .. لكي أراك أنتِ!



** مشروع ابتسامة منك تضئ العالم بسحرها



يختنق الهوى بعبراته حين يشتم عطرك



جميل أن يكون لك قلباَ أنت صاحبه... ولكن الأجمل أن يكون لك صاحباَ أنت قلبه



من السهل أن ينسى الانسان نفسه ...لكن من الصعب ان ينسى نفس سكنت نفسه


** أتدارك اعتصار قلبي فأجمع الدم المتبقي ابتعد عنك لاني احبك

لا أحد يخاف على مثلك ولا يغار على بقدر غيرتك ولكن أتحداك أن تجدى حباً يوازى ماقدمته لك

من السهل أن يشتاق الأنسان لمن يحب لكن...من الصعب أن يجده كلما اشتاق أليــــه..

حبيبي قبل فرقاك احفر لي قبري بيديك حضن القبر اهون من حضن غيرك



لاتلمني إذا لم أنظر إليك حين أكون معك....فأنا لاأريد للهيب الشوق في عيني أن يجرح هدبك


لم تستطع أن تقتلعني من جذور عالمي... و لم تكن قادر على مشاركتي فيه ... و لم تستطع أن تهبني شيئا جديدا ... فلماذا الاستمرار ؟



ما أقول أنسى عيون الناس من شانك أقول أنسى جميع الناس لعيونك



* لو كان دمع العين يكسبني رضاك بكيت لجل أرضيك واتعبت عين
* تدلع والأمر أمرك أظل سنين انتظرك وإذا تطلب عمر ثاني أحط عمري على عمرك 
أريد أن أبقي ملكة أفكارك و أيامك أريد أن تشتاق لسماع صوتي.. أن ترتسم في ذاكرة عيناك كل تفاصيلي.. أن تأسرك عيناي.. أن يجافيك النوم شوقا إلي

*شاركني القلم في حبك .. فصار مايكتب إلا اسمك .. فغرت عليك .. فكسرته من أجل حبك

عندما ينسج المرء ثياب مذكراته السوداء ويوشحها بالؤلؤ الأبيض يبقى هناك خيط مشع يلتصق بثنايا الروح لعلة الخيط الذي يذكرني بك في لحظات اليأس



حبييبتي .. من الآن فصاعدا وعندما أكتب الشعر لعينيكى



سأنتقى عباراتى00واصفها بطريقة مثل النجوم000



تغار منها سماواتى فلا أنت اقل من النجوم حلاوة

ولا عنك000ستنتهى كلماتى000



أحبك




جئت لأكتب لك فلم أجد قلما .. فبريت عظمة من عظام صدري فلم أجد حبرا .. فغمستها بدماء قلبي فلم أجد كلمات

فكتبت كلمة واحده تسد عن كل الكلمات .. أحبك



* نحن لا نختار في العيش من نرتاح معهم بل نختار من لا نستطيع العيش بدونهم

* ما أصعب أن نحب من يؤلمنا وما أصعب أن نتألم ممن نحب

بعيدين نحن ومهما افترقنا ... فما زال في راحتيك الامان ... بعيدين نحن وكم من قريب يغيب ولو كان ملئ المكان ... فلا البعد يعني غياب الوجوه ... ولا الشوق يعرف قيد المكان
_

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]ياشط ليه الدموع ...   من بعد فرح وحنين 
ليه النهاردة شموع  ...  الهجر فيك قايدين 
عجب عجب إيه السبب ...    خلاك يا شطى حزين[/frame]

----------


## احزان العمر

اخى العزيز رضا لابى 
جميل مرورك من هناء 
فلا تحرمنا من كتابتكم و روداتك الجميلة 
شكرن لك

----------


## بحر الدموع

اخى العزيز 
احزان العمر 
جميل ما سطر قلمك و الاجمل احساسك المعبر 
لا اعرف ما اقول او بماذا ابداء 
 فقط تقبل مرورى البسيط من صفحاتك الغالية 
تحياتى لك 

بحــــــــــــر الدموع

----------


## احزان العمر

اخى العزيز بحر الدموع

جميل مرورك من هناء الذى اضيف لينا اجمل العطور 

شكرن لك

----------

